# Hypercompe laeta



## Donde (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 29, 2021)

Very nice, great detail.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 29, 2021)

Very great, nice detail!


----------



## davholla (Aug 5, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 5, 2021)

Good shot....


----------

